# UCLA Admissions



## TheBoyRacer (Nov 9, 2003)

"Normally, the University does not accept transfer applicants who will have more than 80 semester or 120 quarter units at the time of entrance. Unfortunately, students not admitted to the Film and Television major cannot be guaranteed admission to UCLA in their second choice of major."

UCLA Admissions

I'm past 80 units right now, and at the time of entrance I'll probably be at around 100. As you may have guessed I like to take classes just to learn. Has anyone else applied with more than 80 units applied to the film department at UCLA before? I don't want to be barred from Film school because I enjoy learning different subjects.

"I KNOW I've seen more movies than you, well at least good ones."


----------



## TheBoyRacer (Nov 9, 2003)

"Normally, the University does not accept transfer applicants who will have more than 80 semester or 120 quarter units at the time of entrance. Unfortunately, students not admitted to the Film and Television major cannot be guaranteed admission to UCLA in their second choice of major."

UCLA Admissions

I'm past 80 units right now, and at the time of entrance I'll probably be at around 100. As you may have guessed I like to take classes just to learn. Has anyone else applied with more than 80 units applied to the film department at UCLA before? I don't want to be barred from Film school because I enjoy learning different subjects.

"I KNOW I've seen more movies than you, well at least good ones."


----------



## reelbigfish (Nov 21, 2003)

so, 100 semester units would equal 150 quarter units. the film major is about 100 quarter units. i think the university limit is 210 units.
so you'd be about 40 over.

but there're always execeptions.


----------

